

Ask HN: How to find software developer positions that offer relocation? - kimh

I live in Tokyo as permanent resident now and looking for opportunities to work in overseas. I have Germany, U.S., or Australia in my mind for place to relocate, but could be other countries depending on jobs.<p>I looked at Stack Overflow Careers and Github Jobs but couldn&#x27;t find many positions that offer relocation.<p>Could anyone give me advices for better way to look for such positions?
======
dsacco
The most straightforward way is to apply to large companies and make yourself
so impressive a candidate that when you get to "Yes" you can negotiate
relocation (if they don't just flat out offer it). Usually these companies
will just consider it par for the course that you'll be helped with relocation
if they hire you.

The next best way is to check out organic hiring posts written by actual
hiring managers, not HR or recruiters, and email them directly. What I mean by
organic is the job post is not HR'd and is accessible. Most posts in Who's
Hiring are like this. You can filter the jobs which offer relocation using
hnhiring.me or simply email the ones that interest you directly.

~~~
kimh
Thanks, I didn't think of "organic" one. I searched the key word "Who's
Hiring" and see good offerings in developer-centric web sites such as
www.npmjs.com.

------
percept
A keyword search for "relocation" will work on Indeed, if not for those you
mentioned, but I wonder in your case if you'd also need to add "visa"
(depending on your situation).

